
2 Paths of Bayer Drug in 80's: Riskier One Steered Overseas (2003) - vezycash
https://www.nytimes.com/2003/05/22/business/2-paths-of-bayer-drug-in-80-s-riskier-one-steered-overseas.html
======
vezycash
Summary:

In the 1980s Bayer knowingly sold HIV contaminated medicine to Asia and Latin
America, while selling a new safer version in the West.

When questioned, Bayer said they, "behaved responsibly, ethically and
humanely" in selling the old product overseas.

